
White Supremacists Built a Website to Doxx Interracial Couples - pulisse
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/n7ww4w/white-supremacists-built-a-website-to-doxx-interracial-couples-and-its-going-to-be-hard-to-take-down
======
s9w
I don't think vice understands what accelerationist means in the context it
was used.

~~~
ardy42
> I don't think vice understands what accelerationist means in the context it
> was used.

Can you clarify? The article only uses that term once, here:

> including in neo-Nazi Discord servers and accelerationist Telegram channels

It seems like accelerationism is a concept used some of the most extreme white
supremacist circles:

[https://www.vox.com/the-
highlight/2019/11/11/20882005/accele...](https://www.vox.com/the-
highlight/2019/11/11/20882005/accelerationism-white-supremacy-christchurch):

> It’s called “accelerationism,” and it rests on the idea that Western
> governments are irreparably corrupt. As a result, the best thing white
> supremacists can do is accelerate their demise by sowing chaos and creating
> political tension. Accelerationist ideas have been cited in mass shooters’
> manifestos — explicitly, in the case of the New Zealand killer — and are
> frequently referenced in white supremacist web forums and chat rooms.

~~~
blaser-waffle
The definition provided at the end is basically correct.

The idea behind Marxism is that we're in an intermediate phase, before moving
to Socialism, and then Communism. Guys like Stalin and Mao wanted to push that
forward, quickly, and accelerate the transition to some sort of glorious
workers paradise.

Accelerationism is a right-wing spin on that, where they decry the modern
world as unstable and due to collapse -- hence it's popularity with the
militia/prepper types. Just like with Communist Great Leap Forward, the
Accelerationism is designed to, you know, accelerate that collapse, the
rationale being that the sooner it collapses, the sooner it can be rebuilt.
And if there is a rebuilding, it can be rebuilt the way you want it, with an
emphasis on authoritarianism, and a lot of implied discrimination,
libertarianism, Christian Dominion, etc.

Intellectually it's tied to the "Dark Enlightenment" pablum that's pushed by a
handful of Alt-Right types, most notably Peter Thiel, but it's adherents are
generally the alt-right 8chan-ner / militia types.

Accelerationism's focus on the collapse of the US Government and breakdown
into smaller ethnic and social nations is VERY similar to Dugin's "Foundation
of Geopolitics"[1], and it's likely that foreign propaganda has embraced
Accelerationism as a way to destabilize the US Government.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foundations_of_Geopolitics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foundations_of_Geopolitics)

------
smitty1e
A healthy skepticism is appropriate.

~~~
RIMR
A healthy skepticism of what?

~~~
user982
All three top-level comments here are attacking the reporting to drop chaff
for the racists.

------
joyj2nd
Link or it didn't happen

